# Lucidez de pensamento



## LUPER (5 Jan 2007 às 19:40)

Quero salientar aqui a lucidez de pensamento deste membro do meteopt.pt Pessoalmente não podia ter maior sintonia com o seu pensamento, realmente uma peróla do que  deverá ser o pensamento científico. Estes pensamentos são os que fazem a ciência progredir. 

Um grande bem haja ao membro Rui G. Moura

        

http://mitos-climaticos.blogspot.com/2007/01/lamentos.html


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (5 Jan 2007 às 21:01)

LUPER disse:


> Quero salientar aqui a lucidez de pensamento deste membro do meteopt.pt Pessoalmente não podia ter maior sintonia com o seu pensamento, realmente uma peróla do que  deverá ser o pensamento científico. Estes pensamentos são os que fazem a ciência progredir.
> 
> Um grande bem haja ao membro Rui G. Moura
> 
> ...



Com papas e bolos se engana os tolos…
Não é por mero acaso que os povos quanto mais 
leigos forem mais as mentiras noticiosas corem 
a seu belo prazer, sempre em prólogo dos governantes …
0 meu aplauso por comentários deste género 
Atentamente 
jf


----------



## Zoelae (5 Jan 2007 às 23:02)

Desculpem lá, mas eu não concordo nada com o que diz o homem, acho que os jornalistas estão a ir no bom caminho, se não for assim não se muda o pensamento das pessoas.

*Quem é que não fica preocupado ao saber que a China está a instalar capacidade eléctrica ao ritmo de 1 central de 1000MW em cada 15 dias onde vai queimar combustíveis fósseis, que é o mesmo valor que Portugal está a instalar por ano, no que respeita à energia eólica!*


----------

